# TTRS Spoilers



## JCS_AutoID (Apr 10, 2016)

Hi guys.

I've managed to find a batch of 5 MK3 OEM TTRS spoilers on the net. The guy is willing to cut a detail if purchased together.

See here: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/302054478...3f4b77c3576&bu=44478982085&cp=1&sojTags=bu=bu

They're currently painted and will need to be returned to primer, then resprayed. I've had a quote of £100 for each one from a local bodyshop, but this can be done by yourself if you feel comfortable doing so.

Overall cost including back to primer spraying is £420. £320 without.

I'm interested in one for my car and wanted to know if anyone else is?


----------

